# The Titans of Beltrum IV



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

It had been a dark time for Beltrum IV. The orks had swarmed the planet, laying waste to defensive positions and massacring the regiments stationed there. Beltrum IV was a valuable mining world, and the Imperium could ill afford to lose it. 

It was decided by Imperial Lords that rather than abandon the planet and reclaim it after the WAAAGH! leaves, the stand would be made here , to destroy the WAAAGH! totally and without mercy. So it was that millions of Imperial Guard and a force of Space Marines numbering almost two chapters in size were deployed. Yet even they could at best stall the mighty ork horde. As the final resort, the God-Machines of the Legio Destructor were brought in.

Watching from orbit was a yet-unknown Eldar craft. It’s occupants were worried about a series of sacred shrines dedicated to Khaine, Isha, and Vaul. There were many others, but only these three remained intact, along with the sacred artifacts within. The initial plan had been to swoop in amongst the fighting, extract the sacred artifacts and actual shrines, before leaping back across the galaxy and preserving them safely. However, the craft’s farseers predicted something major would happen, so heavy support was called in from various craftworlds. Sure enough, Imperial Guard, Space Marines, and even Titans began to flood into the world. Even with the mighty Phantom and Revenant Titans behind them there was no way they could take the shrines without their total destruction. The only way to succeed, however distasteful, was to ally with the mon-keigh.

Big Warboss (his name for a Warboss who is a Big Mek) DakkaChoppa was after a healthy dose of Ork ‘Revenge’. He had formerly been the partner of Warboss ChoppaDakka, the head Warboss in this current WAAAGH! In truth, he had been Big-Mek in cheif, but because of the number of Stompas and Gargants in the WAAAGH!, that carried the same authority. After a particularly vicious argument, him and his Mek gang, along with all their followers, departed to go alone. When he saw the scale of reinforcements flooding in, he decided that fighting side by side with da humies meants he could teach da stupid good fa nofink ork what he and his boyz thought. Ork humie relations were initially very good, until it was time for the first face to face negotiations, where DakkaChoppa found out that they were allied with da poinny ears. Luckily, the Imperial Commander had thought ahead, and no sooner had he threatened to rip the Eldar’s ‘poinny ears off’ than he found a power sword at his throat.

High above the planet, a Chaos Cruiser decked out with enough cyclonic torpedoes to make an Ork cry was in orbit. It's commander was non other than the one known as 'Carron'. "SSSSSSSSSSSSSIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDDRRRRIIIIIIIIII!!!!!" He screamed. A scorcerer popped up next him. "Yes my lord?"
"They ride in METAL BAWKSES! TEH COWARDS! TEH FEWLS! WE... WE.... WE WILL TAKE AWAY TEH METAL BAWKSES!" Sindri shifted nervoursly. "Erm... actually... They are using open topped ork buggies for manouverability and speed. And the Eldar stuff looks nothing like a box."
"TEH FELWS! WE GO ON AND FIND THEM WHO USE METAL BAWKSES! TEH COWARDS! TEH FEWLS! TEH... TEH DUMBOS!"
"But my lord... We use boxes too. They are extremely useful."
AAAAARGH. WE COWARDS! WE FEWLS! WE TAKE AWAY TEH METAL BAWKSES! SSSSSSSIIIIIIINNNNNNDDDDDDRRRI! wE GO TO EYE OF TERROR AND TAKE AWAY ALL TEH METAL BOXES AWAY!
"As you wish, my Lord."
And so the ship jumped back into the warp, the planet below unaware of it's narrow escape.


*Mission Brief*
“Right team, you are the finest of all the Imperium, Craftworlds and Stompa Mobs we have. So we are being formed into a single unit, to strike and destroy the heaviest of DakkaChoppa’s support. My crew and I will be taking to the field alongside you. I believe you have prepared your Titans, we depart shortly. Good luck. Dissmissed.”

------------------------------------------------------------------
All: Feel free to wander round the base, pick up some kit, tend to your titan, or if you’re feeling particularly un-xenophobic, feel free to make some new friends (or enemies). Do whatever, but it might not be a good idea to start throwing fists of firing weapons – the camp is heavily guarded and patrolled. Drake will be in the maintainance bay with his Titan and Moderatii if you want to talk to him or ask him anything, but be aware you may not receive an answer before Saturday.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

"Quikzit, Baz! Aargh! Were are doze runtz?" Roared Goldtoof. The two gretchin scurried up into his room. The were panting and each carrying a stack of various objects. "Yes boss?" they chorused. 

"What d'ya find?" Goldtoof growled, making the little grots cower away from him. They began franticly pulling objects out of their little mounds. "We got loadza gud stuff boss!" Piped up Quikzit. He pulled out an ornate laspistol, handing it over to his master. Goldtoof stooped to grasp the tiny weapon, looking at it carefully. After about a minute he seemed to have made a decision. "It'z too small!" he declared and cast the weapon away, where it clattered in the corner of the room. Both grots looked at it with undisguised longing. 

Suddenly the loud sound of a buzzsaw roared from another room and a quickly stifled scream was heard. Goldtoof ignored the sounds, but the gretchin glanced nervously to the doorway.

"What else ya got?" boomed Goldtoof, making both of the grot's head's snap around to face him. Baz pulled a round barrelled imperial guard grenade launcher, handing it to Goldtoof, "It shoots bombz, boss!" He clamoured, evidently seeking to gain his lord's favour. Goldtoof examied it and then ripped of the tiny finger guard. He stowed it away, deciding to attach it to his snazzgun later. 
"Wozzat?" He asked, pointing at a small book in one of the grot's piles. 
Quikzit scrambled to take it out of the pile, clambering over his counterpart in order to hand it to Goldtoof. "It'z a humie body book, boss!" 
Goldtoof squinted, trying to understand the writing on the front. "Me-dee-kal" He said slowly. "Wot's Medeekal mean?" He opened the tiny book, flicking the tiny pages, inside were lots of words, far too small for his eyes to follow, but in the centre was a little fold-out image of a human and a little diagram showing where all the organs are. "Dis will be gud for da docta! Oi, Docta Bukit-brainz, get over 'ere!"
A grumbling noise was heard and the sawing sound stopped. A horrific representation of a human doctor came through the doorway. He wore bloodstained overalls and a odd, headband mounted lamp was attached to his head. In one hand was a large buzzsaw, which was soaked in blood, in the other, a small sack which was dripping dark, ork blood. "Wadaya want, Boss?" He grunted. 

Goldtoof showed him the page and the doctor's eyes gleamed. "Ow much for dat 'dere pictcha?" He said hungrily.

Goldtoof looked questioningly at the bag in the doctor's hands. Bukit-brainz looked down at it and a grin split his ugly, scarred face. "Grom just came in, he wanted 'is arm put back on from last time, so I pulled 'is teef out!" He cackled. Goldtoof was impressed, Grom owned the finest set of teef he had ever seen and he wanted them. 

"Roight, Bukit-brainz, I'll gives ya the book, for dose dere teef." He said, grinning maliciously. The doctor hesitated, obviously unwilling to relinquish his prize, but after a second look at the book, he faltered. He handed over the oozing bag and eagerly took the book, turning all the little pages, facinated by the pictures of the human internal system.

Goldtoof snored derisively and turned back to his gretchin, Quikzit now held the laspistol and one of his huge ears had a deep bite mark in it, Baz held nothing and bore a black eye, several broken teeth lay on the floor next to him.
"Put da rest of dem bitz over dere!" Ordered Goldtoof, pointing into an unoccupied corner of his room. There were several similar piles of random parts and objects that Goldtoof's two grots had 'acquired' from the human base, some had been searched thoroughly, others may still have hidden treasures within.

Goldtoof left the room, followed by his two grot aides, both scanning the hallways for loot. They eventually reached the docking yard for the titans, Goldtoof marveled at all the wondrous bitz availiable in these vast machines, how he would love to take them apart, making 'Da Behemoff' bigger and better, maybe making two Behemoffs! He reveled in the beautiful idea and then set off towards Da Behemoff, it's large body towering above several of the others. Clambering through the leg he was greeted by the various orks manning gunz, 'fixing' things, or having brawls. He reached his own private quaters and began jamming the small grenade launcher onto his snazzgun. Once he was done, he went back out of the titan, punched a random crew member for no good reason and stood outside. He ordered Quikzit and Baz to go off in search of more 'cullektabulz' as he called them. 

The two scurried away and Goldtoof began absent-mindedly fidling with his slugga, which resembled a huge, disproportionate revolver. He then did what he always did when no fighting or loot was around. He waited for something to happen.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=110820&page=6 (For my own practicality, it's to the recruitment thread.)

Clive stood on the scaffolding in front of the head of Lupus Rex, the warhound titan the princeps was in command of.
Clive Jarvish bore a grey greatcoat with several fine decorations and battle honors, on his steel breastplate a wonderfully gilded imperial eagle rested and extended the emperors vision on all that which the princeps faced.

His sword hung by his side, a fine sabre with a slight curve. And many simple but beautiful decorations. At his left side hung a robust and stocky pistol. Large for a laspistol and packed a lot more punch than a regular one.
White leather gloves adorned his hands that were crossed behind his back.
Tall black leather boots that were folded beneath the knees he wore as well.
His face had a thick greying mustache, and he wore a grim and stern expression on his face.

He was watching over the titan yards, or rather, beyond it.
Xenos, the worst of two worlds of the lot as well. The grazeful and completely untrustworthy eldar, their effectiveness in battle could any second switch from helping us to doing us the greatest of harm.
Their tall titans with their elongated features was scattered in a separate part of the yards.

But this wasn't the worst thing. It was the orks. The opposite of the eldar, brutal and barbaric, but still equally as trustworthy as any eldar. Any day.

-"What troubles you my lord princeps?" A metallic rasping voice was suddenly heard from behind.
Jarvish did not turn, and spoke without looking at the techpriest that had addressed him.

-"It's the orks, we are expected to see these xenos as friends and allies, beasts of two worlds that has caused us all such harm. We are to see them as useful boons when at this very moment the largest of their engines is a once proud reaver of adeptus mechanicus, a titan laid low by these savages....."

Sadness filled the gait of the princeps, as he sighed and let his straight back sink to a saddening curve.

-"We do not like this situation any better my lord princeps, this situation disturbs me. At any moment one of the xeno engines can turn their backs on us and strike a great blow on any of us...."

The techpriest answered, the priest wore the classic red robes of his adeptus under a carapace flak suit. On his face was something that looked more like a large welding mask with a red eye on its left side.

-"It is understandable Marrow. Putting the god machines of the Ohmnissiah at risk like this. It is a disturbing thing at best." Jarvish agreed.

From behind them came a deep creaking of pistons and metal. The titan Lupus Rex.
Jarvish turned and spoke.

-"And i cannot even fathom how you feel great Lupus, seeing one of your brothers laid low by the savages, not allowed to end his suffering. Your pain must be unbearable." Jarvish spoke to the titan, it seemed to lower its head a slight bit in a barely visible nod as the titan creaked again.

-"Marrow, have you done all pre-engagement check ups?" Jarvish asked Marrow.

-"Aye my lord princeps, the preparations are complete, all bodily replacements and repairs are finished and its only the coaxing of the machine spirit that is left to perform." Marrow reported, as the techpriest and the princeps began to walk towards the access ramp on the right. The two moderatii stood fully suited up in salute as they passed by.

Soon it was time to stride out over the plains of war. Gods of the battlefield awakening once more to fight where the war was needed.

And no one could know what to expect. What treason, honor and blood that would be found this day.


----------



## Yru0 (May 9, 2011)

Mai looked out across the vast expanse of the staging area, the base had become a nest of activity as mighty war machines were prepared for war, the air saturated with the sounds of an army preparing to go on the march; Mai was no stranger to the motions of conflict, of war, yet the entire scene was foreign to her, distinctively, _alien._ Taking a deep breath to calm her thoughts, Mai once more pushed aside any doubts that lingered in her head, the farseers themselves had deemed this course of action true, and Mai was sworn to follow their guidance for the benefit of Biel'tan and the Eldar race as a whole, for they were their guardians. Now it turns out, however, that they would have to be the saviors of the weak-willed races as well; looking upon the Imperial and Orkish titans before her, Mai bearly suppressed her laughter, she had fought the monstrosities in battle, and had a certain respect for the primitive creations, but looking upon them as they stood, ungainly, imperfect, even hideous, compilations of metal and iron, so inferior in every way to Tain Ca and her brethren, true creations with the grace and beauty for the fields of war, true monuments to Khaine and the Eldar people. Mai couldn't help a look of contempt and pity from masking her features, how could the mon'keigh even consider their place beside her people when laid low before such power? Alass, as much as she wished it not so, the Mon'keigh had their uses, and so she would fight beside them, although that didn't mean she couldn't take advantage of the fact.

Mai strode purposefully into the hangar, it's vaulted ceiling supported far above the floor, lest it obstruct the towering machines it contained, her robes a sharp contrast to the attire of the Mon'Keigh. The Eldar smirked despite herself as the Imperials seemed to be undecided as to how to react to her leisurely stroll amongst their mightiest weapons of war, she had expected as much, together the Mon'keigh were a formidable foe in battle, but do something unexpected, something that has not been indoctrinated to them in their handbooks or briefings, and then their entire command structure from the bottom up, becomes paralyzed and ineffective. She noticed the guardsmen finally deciding that they would take the matter to their officer, rather than risk upsetting their superiors, Mai gave herself a good few hours as the 'problem' she had caused was passed along the command chain as if it were some kind of xenos contraband, and even then, it was just as likely to get lost in the process, as was the nature of the Imperium of Man. Despite herself, Mai felt giddy, she was still young for an Eldar, and she could feel the slight surge of adrenaline at being so close to the Reavers and Warhounds of the Imperium, she stood bare without the armour of her Tain Ca and yet they could do nothing to harm her. She noticed a few of the Princeps and their crews giving her suspicious glances or stares, but the majority of the hands merely chose to ignore her presence, unable, or unwilling, to admit that she was their concern, or trusting so foolishly in those above them. 

Eventually even the Princeps began to loose interest in the tall, elegant figure that would walk innocently around the floors, apparently with no intention of harming their precious mounts, she seemed to be no threat to them. Mai, in her own way, also soon began to forget that the titan crews themselves were there, fully engrossed in her analysis of the mighty machines, seeing their hull plates removed and repaired gave her a glimpse into the inner workings of the constructs, data from which weaknesses could be gleamed or tactics adjusted from. The Reavers particularly, drew her attention, as they were all to often her quarry, the machines were larger and more armoured than Tain Ca, but they had a number of weaknesses which a pilot could exploit, their front hull was formidable, but in the rear they were more exposed, and in her wanderings, Mai was even shocked to discover that the Mon'Keigh were mounting the reactors of some of the titans near to the weaker hull, so convinced that the enemy would always be facing the Reaver. Only once was Mai challenged by an Imperial as to her presence, and a curt few words and an indifferent dismissal sent him on his way, she was practically free to do as she chose...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Alexander sat back slightly as he allowed himself to be absorbed by the whirs and cracks of the hanger area. Alexander had spent almost his entire life working with or close to might machines and he loved the sounds of them being prepared for battle. He was pulled from his memory's by a deep and metallic voice.

"Princeps Alexander, I request your attention"

Alexander opened his eyes and sat up to see his titan's techpreist, Agmund, standing smartly before him in his red cloak. Alexander met eyes, or rather eye, with the powerful man and replied.

"What troubles you Agmund?"

"Sir, I decided I should come to you before any futher action is taken. I have been working to reinforce the rear of 'Bound In Blood' and I was wondering if you would examine my work and decide for yourself whether the extra weight is needed."

Alexander leant forward and rose to his feet. He looked around and saw that his tow Moderati, Emma and Robert, were working within the cabin of the mighty Reaver Titan. After checking on his crew he turned to Agmund again.

"Amund, I have had the honour of serving alongside you for almost ten years now and you have never once let me down. I trust your judgment with my life and I know that anything you deem worthy is easily good enough for me. Just keep doing what you are doing. Now Agmund, join me in the cabin for I feel we are close to departing."

With those words Alexander turned on his heel and set off. He soon reached one of the many walkways criss-crossing between the might engines of war that sat within the hanger and made his way over to 'Bound in Blood'. After boarding he made his way quickly to the cabin and came in just as Emma and Robert were strapping themselves in to their designated seats. Alexander nodded at them and saw that Agmund took his seat as well.

"Now, I have been watching the three other titan's we will be working closely with in this coming conflict and have some information you may need to know. As you probably know, only one of our teammates are human. The other two are xeno but i want no disrespect because of that. Although i know it hurts us all, the Ork's titan is none other than a torn and tortured Reaver titan like our own that has been bent to his will. But we must respect our allies as we will need his in-sight if we are to beat back these ork's. Now the other xeno is an Eldar female and we must respect her as we would respect any other. Any question's? No. Good. Now get ready to kill some Ork's"

With that Alexander turned and sat down in his central seat before bringing his safety harness across and fastening himself in. He knew this was going to be a bumpy ride.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

A small warning klaxon began to sound. It was time...

All princeps and moderatii to the command chambers, all personnel to designated positions.
Ohmnissiah be praised, soon the engines of war would stride.

Soon the god-machines would walk.

-"Marrow, it seems like we need to depart soon." Clive mentioned to the already jogging techpriest.

-"That's more like it!" Clive found himself grinning, as exited as a wolf pup getting to leave his cave for the day, hopping and on edge for anything.

Clive hurried to the command chamber of Lupus Rex, quickly climbing a ladder and jumping aboard the access elevator to the warhound. Getting of before it even got a chance to stop and hurrying inside the large adamantium doors and taking his seat in the command throne.

With a gleefull snarl the MIU jack cables entered his skull, and sent his mind into the mindscape that is a blend of reality and what Lupus Rex sees.

Clive found himself going through the start-up commands without even thinking, his seasoned moderatii's saying their responses immidiately upon getting the questions.
Marrows work had been flawless, all systems go, 100% battle-readiness.

After a moment of glory, Clive regained his senses fully, and asked for communication.

-"Clive Jarvish in command of Warhound Lupus Rex reporting, we are ready to depart. Ohmnissiah be praised!" Jarvish spoke out on the radio network, his titan was ready for the emperors work.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Drake was relaxing, waiting for something to happen when the team was called in. He did this often. Prehaps he had spent too much time studying Invictus’s sensors but he always knew when something was about to happen. He had finished repairs a while ago, and simply integrated himself into his titan before just waiting, waiting. Sure enough, within five minutes a blip flashed up on his EDS (Early Detection System, custom made by his techpriest, and one of his most helpful inventions yet). As more dots appeared on the display, the base’s main radar started to blare out a warning. He simply waited for his pilots t come to him, as instructed. He grinned as he thought of the good times ahead.

By the time the team had fully stomped into place in their titans, Drake had far more information. He opened the comms link in between them, hoping the ork hadn’t smashed his comms unit already... 
“Right, as you can see,” The servos groaned as Invictus attempted a guesture, and promptly failed utterly, “we are under attack. It doesn’t look major, but as this is our first outing as a team besides the training exercises, they are bringing some troops to support us, or, Emperor forbid, someone turns Traitor. But since I am more trusting than most commanders, I will give you each a little ‘asset’ that you can have some fun with. It’s a sign of trust. You can pick between minefields, orbital strikes, smoke barrages or bio-acid bombs. The enemy forces aren’t particularly dangerous, but the Guard aren’t particularly suited to fighting them, so it’s down to us mostly. So far there are a couple thousand orks, seven Stompas, a variety of small vehicles and two hundred and fifty or so bikers. Not a biggie, right? Remember, go out there, stomp some ork (no offence Goldtooth), and have fun, but please try not to kill each other. I don’t want three warehouses of paperwork.... Let’s roll.”

A couple of hours later, as the Dropships finished deploying the Titans, and pulled away, the ork horde poured over the plain. “Let’s roll...” Invictus strode towards the horde, volcano cannon shots arcing lazily towards the ork horde. Even as the energy bolts struck home, decimating foot soldiers and vehicles alike, they flooded on...

Docta (He has doctorates in Pansy Smashin, Tank Zzapping an Burny Stuffs)BoomBoomPow, Head Honcho of Da Peas wid’ Black Eyez surveyed the pathetic Humies and ‘der allies from the lead stompa only known as ‘It has a feeling’. Behind him Dappa, the Kaptin of der ‘Ooh, ooh!’ waited for his command. “ORK SMASH!”


All: Have some fun, smash some evil ork, remember the drill (whatever you want to do but do further actions when fighting superheavies).Oh, and you get to pick one asset each (but each can only be taken once, first come, first served).

Assets:
Minefield: You have control of the mines buried at strategic places on the plain. Each is a huge, one and a half ton high explosive bomb, so expect mass havoc whenever you detonate one. There are five usable mines.
Orbital Strike: You have control over the main gun of a craft hanging overhead, although recent battles have seen it with too much damage and it can only hang around long enough to fire a single round. However, said round, whilst only affecting a small area, puts the combined firepower of all the guns of a warlord titan to shame, simply vaporising anything in the way (If you pull this on a stompa, still follow normal procedure).
Bio-Acid Bombs: You are entrusted with the command of a bomber carrying the latest bomb technology. The bio-acid contained within each of the 8 bombs eats away at metal, rendering weapons and armour as sludge, and the growth effect when the virus eats through metal means it can cover large areas at a time.
Smoke Barrage: Some of the back-field Basiliks have been loaded with smoke rounds, and you are to act as their spotter. The smoke covers massive areas very fast, And typical orkyness means they will probably end up shooting and hacking at each other, since they can’t see you...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

"Alright ladz!" Roared Goldtoof, jogging into Da Behemoff's entry hatch. "Let's do some stompin!"

He clambered all the way up to the control room, sitting in a seat in the makeshift head. He made the mighty machine take a few steps, before it was picked up by a human drop-ship. Goldtoof roared indignantly, wondering why this was happening. After several hours Goldtoof had given up trying to work out what the humans were up to and had begun to amuse himself and the other orks by casting squigs and gretchin out of the windows and ordered the gretchin to fight the squig to death. If the grot won, they would be hauled back up, if they surrendered, they would be released from the chain and allowed to fall to their doom.

Just after Goldtoof had cast a gretchin out of the window, accidentally forgetting the chain, Docta Bukkit-Brainz stalked in and shook a sparking little box in front of Goldtoof. 
"Erm, Boss." He began. "Da box dat da humies gave ya made noises earlier. It said some stuff about assets, trustin' stuff, mine-feelds, orbitul strikes, err" The doctor's face crumpled, he was obviously racking his brains for an allusive word. Suddenly he brightened. "Oh yeah, Smoke bragis and some kind of bombs."

Goldtoof stared uncomprehendingly at the doctor. His brain was frantically trying to work out what all the things were. He decided eventually that it didn't matter and was about to continue with the hanging of the next gretching, who had been presented to him by a massive nob. Just as he was about the cast the creature out, Da Behemoff landed on it's feet. Thousands of Orks swarmed forwards, their roars and gunshots screaming out. Those

Goldtoof cackled and was half way to the cockpit when Quikzit and Baz both scurried up to him. Quikzit offered up a small panel which had lots of little buttons on it.
"I found this boss!" Said Quikzit. He seemed breathlessly happy. 

"wozzit do?" Asked Goldtoof, shaking the box then tapping a button. A rumbling explosion was heard and the trio looked out of the front view port. A large crater and columns of dust were visible as well as a huge cloud of dust. Sprawled ork corpses flew in every direction.
Goldtoof stared for a second, before roaring with laughter. He tapped another button and another mine exploded, causing another surge of casualties in the ork lines. Goldtoof turned on his 'shouty fing' and pulled the thickly cabled microphone to his mouth. 

Out of huge speakers mounted randomly upon Da Behemoff's hull, came Goldtoof's roaring voice. 
"Ha ha ha!" He cackled, turning the Supa Dakka Gun on a mob of bikers, each round had a reasonable sized explosion which caused 3 meter wide craters and strewn bits of metal in the spots where ork bikes had been previously. He tapped the buttons on the box a few more times, causing more mines to explode, one blast hit the fuel dump on the back of a trukk, which caused a chain reaction of explosions, engulfing scores of Orks. 

"Dis is what da orks is made for!" Laughed Goldtoof, the turned Da Behemoff to face a stompa. They seemed quite small compared to Da Behemoff and Goldtoof sent the machine surging forwards, Big Mega Choppa whirring. The Stompa raised a limb that ended with a huge, spiked club. The stompa lumbered towards Da Behemoff, razing it's club. It's strike crashed into Da Behemoff's leg, and a few orks spilled out of the newly rent tear in the limb. Roaring in fury and jubilation in equal measure, Goldtoof pulled levers and pressed buttons, screaming curses, encouragements and laughing into the shouty fing. Muzzle flashes began to erupt from Da Behemoff's hull as the crew began taking control of the various small machine guns and rocket launchers. There was little overall effect, several dozen orks fell and another trukk burst into flame. The Big Mega Choppa swung into the Stompa, but halfway through it's body, the blade met the resistance of the huge generator that ran the machine. The core detonated, causing an explosion that sent Goldtoof flying across the cockpit and Da Behemoff staggering backwards several steps. 

Goldtoof shook himself, laughed and jumped back into the cockpit, returning Da Behemoff into the fray. "Waaagh!" He roared at the top of his lungs through the shouty fing, the cry was taken up joyously by other orks, both within Da Behemoff and outside.



OOC: Are we allowed to kill the stompas?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Battle had commenced.

Lupus Rex was at the flank of the "imperial" forces, ready to do the recon as always.

As soon as it was possible, Jarvish had the mighty warhound stride out at maximum speed.
Faster than all but the lightest recon vehicles of the imperium, the warhound strode away from the imperial battle line.

Jarvish was navigating the titan around the main force of the orks, circumventing the entire force. At least that was the plan.

Command had given the force access to some strategic assets to use in the battle.

-"All power to movement, re-route full shield capacity as well." Clive barked out, snarling.

-"Yes my princeps." Came the monotone answer of the Moderatii's.
Clive sent a garbled transmission that he had in advance prepared for the basilisk artillery batteries he had been given limited command of. The message was received and fully understood, deploy smoke barrage at prepared coordinates.

-"Time to vanish!" Clive leered.

Right before entering a plain and thus losing the cover of a ridge he had been using, the barrage begun. The whistling sound of artillery shells sounded over the horizon, but instead of world ending firestorms, smoke.

Clive had organized the barrage so it would create a line of cover, along the entire flank of the ork force, letting Lupus Rex sprint past the entire force unseen.

-"Marrow, give me reactor status?" Clive said while gritting teeth.

-"The reactor is at 100% power my lord princeps, all systems are holding up." Marrow reported in his normal mellow way.

The warhound was fast, really fast. It was more like jumping than walking or running and it traversed the field at blinding speed.... at least for a titan. And Clive thought even the eldar scum might be impressed, but quickly disbanded those thoughts since he was closing his target destination.

-"Divert power to normal operating power, i want shields ASAP!" Clive called out.

A crackle was seen and small lightning bolts danced over an invisible dome that was formed around the body of the mighty Lupus Rex.

-"Sharp left!" Clive followed up.

Clive had sprinted his titan along the entire right flank of the ork advance, perfectly in cover from the smoke barrage. And now made a sharp turn, close to the main body of superheavies.

The plan was simple, he was going to run just behind the stompas, barely 100 metres range and run in guns blazing, aiming was not of importance since the plan is not to destroy the stompas, at least not now.
As the orks aren't too bright, they will most probably turn to engage Lupus Rex. But stompas are not graceful, nor fast and by the time the stompa has turned to where the threat came from, the warhound will have run past the stompa completely and began to engage the next in line, most probably the third and fourth in line as well. (Stompas are not fast.)

Basically, Clive was doing a drive by on the entire ork battle-line, in their rear. He had remembered the move from a picter show he once saw. Although they had used a normal civilian car, and not a holy god machine.

Lupus Rex ran at maximum speed, the second they entered range of the inferno gun Clive opened fire. Spraying the stompas and orks below as Lupus ran past them, literally setting their behinds on fire, Lupus was also taking snap-shots with the turbo lasers, at least trying to hit the stompas, but maintaining speed was critical.

The orks barely knew what had hit them, the second they realized it was an oomie titan, Lupus was already far away.
-"Divert shield power to the rear, it's the only place any of them is going to hit us... if they even react that is." Clive called out, with a chuckle at the end.

The flames were reflecting in the wind screen eyes of Lupus Rex, Wolf King.
It appeared as some sort of hellish hound of legends, spewing fire and solar rays that smote its foes.
Orks died in droves, some of them were using their shootas. But to no avail, the puny shots were bouncing of the void shields. Hundreds of the green skins died in the line of fire Lupus created, without realizing it setting the entire ork way of retreat on fire. But it was unlikely the orks would retreat. Not with this many super heavies around....


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

"Alright!" Drake yelled, as another Ork biker turned to paste underneath his mighty feet. Reavers were not meant for battle at this range. Still, since when had he bothered with what was _meant_ to be done, and what was fun? Invictus's modified Missile Launcher spat out a screaming payload of missiles into the nearby ork lines, sending dozens flying. No sooner had they clambered out than the built-in inferno cannon roasted them alive. 

Suddenly, the titan shuddered as several dozen objects hit it in the side, _hard_. Inside the cockpit, Sarah unconsciously clutched her side. She had been in charge of sensors, and tended to turn the sensitivity up to maximum until the Void Shields were breached... Both Drake and Leo 'felt' her scream, but neither could help. The titan heaved, and a gasket pinged off the side of the cockpit, hitting the Techpriest on the side of the head. He spun round, then saw Sarah slumped in her seat. Immediatly, he grasped the situation, tearing a medipack off the wall and thrusting a needle into her arm. The syringe was full of a potent mix of painkiller, knockout and various other drugs concocted as a gift for their services during one battle long ago. But what had hit them? 

Nothing could get through the shields, except warp weapons... "Traitor!" Invictus growled, rounding on the Eldar titan. But no, it was tangled in combat. So what was it? Another volley thumped into the side of the titan. But without Sarah, Drake felt very little. Leo was doing his best, but Drake's vision was blurred and the targeters for the weapons lagged two or three seconds behind the orks themselves. however, he located the source of the problem soon enough: a massive battery of Zzap guns. He broadcasted an order to the bomber overhead, and it swooped over the battery, dropping the acid bombs, reducing the guns to pools of sludge. 

Suddenly another void shield disintegrated, before something failed in the central generator and the banks of void shields vanished completely. "Sorry!" yelled Leo, dropping all sensor monitoring to re-activate the shields. Invictus turned just in time to see a missile from a stompa float towards it, narrowly missing it. If Drake fired point blank with the volcano cannon he might be able to stun it long enough to take a good swipe at it with the energy fist...


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

****gm Update****

*****Allied Forces*****
***GoldToof***
The Stompa's core detonates with a blinding flash, but amazingly when the smoke clears it is still standing, though barely. It manages one final swing at you, which is easily blocked, but it takes a chunk of off the Big Boomy Bitz, before slumping down defeated and destroyed.
***Clive***
One turbolaser shot gets lucky and you penetrate the armour of a Stompa. It turns, and fires a volley of rockets at you, missing by a mile. It is still searching for you, oblivious to the fact you are a little way away now.
***Drake***
The stompa charges at you, with such momentum that it cannot prevent itself from impaling itself on your outheld volcano cannon. The blast destroys all of the inside of the Stompa, rendering it useless at movement.A swing from the power fist renders the gun arm to pulp, but it still has it's CC arm and you are unlikely to last long with only 1 moderatii....

*** Ork Forces ***
Da Peas wid Black Eyes were doing well, one titan damaged and a few humie troops mangled. A unanimous desicion was made to attack the evil orky, 3 votes for to 17 against. So united, they surged forward, but nobody knew which titan the ork piloted...

OOC: A little more still to come


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Clive Jarvish rejoiced, his plan was working.

He kept going at full speed spitting shots and fire into the rear of the orks, the plan was to piss off as many as possible, espescially the stompas so they would expose their weaker rear armour towards the imperial lines.

A mob of orks broke to attack Lupus Rex, easily two dozens of them. Jeering and waving choppas towards the advancing adamantium giant.
What they had missed was that the titan wasn't stopping to engage them like a proper ork would. It kept running.

Clive never even noticed the orks, he ran straight through them. Ork bits and weaponry was flung in front of the titan, the entire mob completely annihilated.

One of the turbo-laser shots had hit. Great.
The stompa had done the exact thing he had wanted, and now Clive demanded vox.

-"Give me vox, full broadcast. I want to give the orks a personal message." The moderatii simply nodded and the vox icon lighted up.

-"Hey orks! You CAN'T FIGHT!!!" Lupus Rex boomed out sounding like an ancient god.
Clive stopped vox transmission, he wasn't fully schooled in the ork mind-set. But he was sure that should piss them off.

Lupus went on with the mega-scale drive-by. Hopefully the other titans in the battle-group would take advantage of the disarray.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

At Jarvish's shout, the stompa, seconds away from the attempt at shearing Invictus into dog food, definately slowed down and looked away. Hopefully it wouldn't turn around before Drake could smash it's face in. He aimed the volcano cannon and triggered the firing mechanism, immolating a group of orks who looked like they were going to warn the stompa, before casually stepping on a battlewagon, oblivious to the fireball the following one created as it stupidly carreened into his leg. It was payback time....


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

The yelling had a profound effect on the orks. They went into a blind fury, hacking, blasting and screaming at anyone in sight, including each other. They had killed so many of their own in their frenzys that by the time the titans began to slaughter it took less than five minutes before they were driven into a full retreat. Unfortunately,they ran into the flaming blockade of their own dead, but the bikers and drivers simply drove over the pile. Orks didn't care for crash helmets....
The orks were in retreat, but it had cost them dearly. There were several knocks and pings in each of the titans, and the eldar titan had had it's head knocked off, pilot included, and so would be out of action for the resst of the campaign. Satisfyed that they would not be back. Drake called all the titans back to base. "Right, now the Guard have finshed off those damn orks, we can finally get on to a proper mission. The orks have occupied the city known as 360, in the Microsoft district." He pointed at a complicated map showing a large red ork face. "The enemy is known only as HALO - High Awsome Large Orkyness. We don't know quite what we are up against here, but the few sources who have made it out in less than 2 peices think there are about 10 stompas, all with 2 Combat Weapons, plus several dozen commando teams. As the scout titan, Jarvish you'll be going in first, as the scout titan, it's your job to get in there, stay as undetected as long as possible, and when you do blow your cover, make sure it goes big. Goldtoof, once Jarvish blows, go in as loud and fast as you can. Demolish buildings, shred supply depots, whatever. Just destroy their infastructure. As for me, well, what flies, has VTOL jets, and has winches designed for titans...? This is a hard and fast raid. Get in, smash them up real bad, get out. Got it?"

All: You heard the guy.....


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

When the Big Boomy Bitz were his Goldtoof knew what to do immediately. He hammered down on every control he could find an Da Behemoff lurched drunkenly around for a few seconds, pulverizing several orks underfoot. The desired effect was achived and the missile that was knocked loose did not explode on the titan itself, instead exploding somewhere several thousand feet in the air.

Goldtoof cocked his head to one side as the human began talking. He heard as far as "Right now the guard-" Before the radio cut into a burst of static. 

"Aaargh! Wot'z wrong wiv dis stupid fing?" He roared and pummled the battered machine. The object dented a little, but was already riddled with similar marks from previous mistreatment. 

"Quikzit, Baz! Go find out wots wrong wiv dis ere voicy box!" Ordered Goldtoof, clubbing the unfotunate grots on the heads and sending them scampering on their way. He waited for some time before hearing the unmistakeable sound of a squig barking, then a gretchin wailing. Several small thuds were then heard followed by a resounding clang of metal striking metal.

Baz scampered down and made a little salute. "All fixed boss!" Shortly after, Quikzit limped down, blood covering his left side and a black left eye gleaming. The radio stuttered into life.

"-goes big. Goldtoof, once Jarvish blows, go in as loud and fast as you can. Demolish buildings, shred supply depots, whatever. Just destroy their infastructure. As for me, well, what flies, has VTOL jets, and has winches designed for titans...? This is a hard and fast raid. Get in, smash them up real bad, get out. Got it?"

"I'll stomp 'em real good." Grinned Goldtoof, leering nastily.

He pushed forwards the controls and forced Da Behemoff forwards to attack the opposition.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

The battle seemed to have been a complete success.

The entire ork force destroyed or sent on the run, including several stompas.

Clive was pleased, his tactics had helped them win the day and his titan was barely scratched. Unlike the eldar vehicle.... but what else could be expected from such a flimsy vehicle?

The ork vehicle was at least intact, most probably due to the fact it is an imperial titan to begin with.
A crawling sensation went down Jarvish's spine... he did not like that fact.

The new task was approaching.
A scouting mission in preparation for a major hit and run, against an all close combat force.
This will be interesting...

Jarvish got a plan, he designed it after checking a map of city 360.
This was the plan.
The city was pretty smashed up, and several entry-ways, and Clive found one that was sufficient on his map.
When Lupus Rex had entered the city, he was to approach the enemy command and go into hiding. In hiding he would begin targeting calculations and aim at one of the central towers.

-"The commander said big, i don't see anything bigger on this map." Clive said with a smirk.

But something troubled Clive, what does fly, has VTOL jets, and winches designed for titans...?
Nothing... nothing he had ever faced or laid eyes on had those things.
But in all fairness the commander was insane. But it's probably best to not say it so he ever hears it.
Because he gets the job done, and that's all that matters in the end.


Clive didn't wait around when he got to the city, and immediately began his task.
Infiltration... not the optimum task for titans.

As soon as the ork arrived he immediately fired a missile and made a general ruckuss.
This was beneficial, now he could enter the city unnoticed..... sort of.

Why they didn't just use the ORK vehicle to infiltrate the ORKS, was beyond him, but in all fairness important tasks can't be left to inferior beings.

Hmm, the enemy had look-outs on the walls around the entry point.
Luckily, Marrow was a great shot, and Clive had "requisitioned" a silenced solid slug long rifle from the imperial guard once.
Marrow took his seat in the titans top cargo hatch, and took aim.

Lupus Rex himself was hiding behind a small hill, and stretched his legs enough to get the roof visible.
Marrow took out the sentries with a few well placed shots, and Lupus jogged inside.
Entire buildings in the city lost their windows due to the shaking, but it was as silent as it got.

Lupus was in, and with careful steps navigated the streets. When some orks were found the titan either sat down and went on low power, waiting for them to pass, or Marrow got to show off his marksman skills.

Amazingly, Lupus Rex managed to get to his vantage point... which was in the middle of a street...
The only way this was possible was the fact it was orks they were infiltrating, anyone who had seen an ork camp knew that orks wasn't silent, and probably had a few skirmishes between the mobs, a bike race and a gargant belly-gun test firing going on.

Marrow got out of the titan, and placed a small sign that Clive had prepared earlier out, pointing for a road that led orks away. He was no ork psychology expert but he knew they liked fighting and looting.
So he wrote "Free loot that way." On the sign, then Marrow returned.

Amazingly, a few ork sentry squads went for the trick and walked off. Barely missing the best loot of all, an imperial warhound titan.

While sitting there on the street, taking a really low posture the machine spirits on-board was working overtime. Lining up the perfect shots.

Marrow patrolling on the roof, the rest of the crew working hard to line up the turbolaser shots perfectly.

After a fair amount of time. (An hour or so.)
It was time, Marrow was called inside, and the moment was now.

-"Power up main systems, all power to turbolasers and targeting, only minimum necessities to other systems. All preperations GO!"

Clive barked out, and with expert unison the crew executed his commands.
With a loud sound, the titan powered up, and the turbo-laser was visibly charging up.

-"Servitor 2..... Fire." Clive calmly spoke, and the city cried.

The discharge was so immense, it filled the entire street with its massive beam, the air around it vaporizing and ionizing sending small lightning bolts down street lamps and civilian vehicles which was still left, the boom smashed every window on the street, and in a 1 kilometer radius around Lupus Rex.
The beam zoomed past a stompa, missing it with only a metre. Everything near the beam was electrocuted and several orkoids was grilled alive inside the stompa.

The shot kept going. And according to the perfect preparation, hit exactly on target.
The base of the tower.
And entire wall was vaporized, and thus endangering the structural integrity of the entire tower.
-"FIRE FIRE!!!" Clive roared, and the turbolasers sang again and again. Now only with standard power but eve this slammed massive holes into the base of the tower.

-"GET OUT, all power to locomotion!!!" Lupus Rex quickly stood up and began to sprint along the pre-planned escape route, the titan skipped past a stompa and jumped a battle wagon in an intersection.

In the distance, the entire tower rumbled, dust was exploding all over the building as it began to tip over. The massive structure seemed to fall slower than gravity, the mass making it move slower.

Most orks just watched in awe, many not realizing it was falling on them before it was too late.
The second before the tower crashed, Lupus Rex was sprinting out from the city, with no plan on stopping near it. In the distance, a massive dust cloud was exploding upwards from the city, the cloud enveloping the entire city after a while.

-"That should get their attention." Clive mentioned, and radioed to the rest of the battlegroup.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

Inside the cockpit of his titan, Drake grinned. He was currently suspended several hundred meteres of the ground. The massive craft currently carrying him and his titan was originally a massive cargo transport ship, that had crashed in a desert, relatively undamaged but still unusable for some reason. Drake was accomponying a raid on an enemy position when they had found it, but the Techpriests refused to repair it. Irritated, Drake was still fuming when they set up base around it, and threatened to blow something up if nothing was done. Suddenly, the Techpriests were very willing to help. Over the next couple of weeks, as the war raged on, the base became permanent, and the modifications became more and more obvious. Engines were replaced, the bottom stripped out entirely and replaced with a massive winch cabable of holding Invictus.It was this that was carrying Invictus now.

As it neared the drop point, the shuttle began emptying it's missiles into buildings, clearing an area to drop the titan. The orks were firing back, but most were concentrating on the massive pillar of debris blooming, so very little damage was taken. There was a jolt and the titan dropped the last few metres. Strangely, the ork titan wasn't there, causing chaos like it should be. Never mind. Next to him, Sarah grinned. She was looking forward to exacting some revenge after the previous battle.

The titan stomped forward, Volcano cannon singing the praises to the Emperor, anihillating orks by the dozen. Invictus' mighty fist lashed out, gouging great holes in a monument to Gork (or was it Mork?). IT toppled over, leaving only a smudge to show where an ork kill team had been preparing their rokkit launchers moments earlier. "All right!" Drake called through the loudspeaker. "Let's get this party started!" Leo chuckled, and reworked the power so everything was driven to the combat. A stompa rolled up, chainsaws blaring. Drake would go for the direct approach: Slam the fist into the titan's head until something breaks.

OOC: We need you Goldtoof!


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Da Supa Dakka gun roared and swathes of orks burst into dark red confetti. Goldtoof cackled through his yellow fangs as he pressed buttons on his left and right, seemingly at random. Da Big Mega choppa swung around Da Behemoff's legs, the blade not yet activated, used more as a crude hammering object than a blade. 

He hit a switch and his seat flew upwards on a crude pole. He was suddenly in the open air and his Snazzgun was sat in front of him. Goldtoof took up the ancient weapon, holding down the trigger and roaring with laughter as bullets streaked out of the weapon's barrel. He clasped the trigger of the grenade launcher down, sending it's payload streaking down to detonate ineffectually halfway down Da Behemoff. 

Goldtoof spat angrily over the edge and sat back down in his chair, falling back inside the head of his beloved titan. Shunting aside Quikzit and Baz who had taken temporary control, Goldtoof began opening up all the guns in Da Behemoff's repitoire, the storm of fire meant that the legs of the titan had to stop moving, so Da Behemoff stood perfectly still, other than the pivoting of it's midsection and the arms swinging in deadly arcs. 

The sheer weight of fire was enough to make many of the orks turn and flee. Goldtoof pummled a button above him and heard the _swish_ as a rocket from Da Big Boomy Bitz flew from it's place and slammed into a large deposit of weapons. A plume of fire and a resounding bang made a cheer rise up amongst the crew of Da Behemoff. Shutting down some of the weapons, Goldtoof set Da Behemoff back on it's steady pace, plodding through the hoards of enemies as well as trampling buildings and vehicles underfoot. 

Goldtoof roared with laughter, greatly enjoying the spectacle.


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Lupus had taken cover behind a small hill, som distance away.
And carefully checked the radar.

The movement of their forces was according to plan, and the mission looked liked it would be a complete success.

Lupus Rex emerged from the hill once more. And entered the city a while later, feeling the need to assist the only imperial titan in there.

If they were lucky, the vile ork creation at their side would be damaged and their crew vanquished, and it could be salvaged to serve the Ohmissiah once more.

The warhound "silently" (compared to all that was happening, it was silent) prowl the streets.
Small pockets of resistance was taken out with the inferno gun.


----------



## Octobomb (Mar 6, 2012)

***Ork Forces***
All in all, despite the fact that the imperial madmen had _dropped_ a titan into the middle of the city, things could of been better. _And_ there was an ork stompa, no less, mucking around in the ammo deposits. Masta Chef, leader of the Halo team, sat in his massive watchtower, watching the chaos unfold. A stray rokkit whizzed past towards a titan. It *poofed* into the power fields. Realising, after five minutes of randomly hurling gretchin off the tower, he gave the orders for the massive gargant to be booted up, close combat weapons flailing as it's massive bellygun roared. Hundreds of kommandos, this time equipped with more powerful experimental null rokkits and, while others had rokkitpaks and stikkbombs, followed it.

Drake
The stompa lunges at you, however you whack it in the face, and it stumbles back. It swipes at you, and recieves another punch for it's efforts. It turns and flees, cockpit half dangling. You could persue it, but there are bigger matters.

**********************BOSS**************************
Gargant: Supa-dupa tough, with enough cutty and shooty bits to make even the 'ardest boss squeal with delight.
There are also several hundred kommandos, hidden in the various buildings around the area, but you can't see, and therefore target unless you fancy saturating the buildings with fire. There are two types: Some carry rockkits, and sometimes null warhead rokkits, which turn void and power shields to dust. The others carry stikkbombs, using rokkitpaks to close in. Watch out for them. Drake and Goldtoof are already there, but Clive is still several blocks away, a good chance for a suprise attack. Good luck, soldiers!


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Suddenly the sensors went haywire, something was moving.
Something big........ VERY BIG.

And then it was visible, a monster of a machine, the greatest of the orkoid battle engines.
A gargant.

Up until now there had only been movements of stompas, and alot of minor movements.
It was gone now, but something was in the area, most probably lots of ork infantry, but there was no way of knowing exactly where.

To go head to head with a gargant is madness for any titan less than a emperor or warlord titan. And even then it was no walk in the park.

Lupus Rex began flanking left, he would encircle the battle on its right and when a clear shot at its rear or side was possible, riddle it with turbolaser fire.

The heavy footfalls of Lupus was dwarfed by the giants that maneuvered in city.
While encircling, Clive saw a stompa with a damaged cockpit in the distance, without slowing he took a pot shot at it with the turbolasers. Not expecting to hit but it was no danger in doing it.
Then Lupus began to reroute power to locomotion, encircling the battle in a rather wide arc.


----------

